# Sock number 2 is out!!



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Thankfully, this morning when I went downstairs..... 
There it was! 
Another soggy dirty screwed up sock which had been sicked out.
(No other sick - just the sock)
So a cleaner exit again, rather than going all the way through!!!
I wonder when Ralph will make the connection,
Eating socks = poorly tummy / sick????


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

So glad for you ... funny really, I bet you never thought that you'd be happy to see dog sock sick 
Maybe Ralph is not a cockapoo - but a cockasic, or a sickasock


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Sadly I don't think he's going to put two and two together.. No socks in your house!


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Phew!! That's a relief, and up n out rather than down n out, that's even better!!  

Our Dexter was sick yesterday; when we cleaned it up we discovered a tiny red plastic plate (about an inch wide,) from our daughters dolls house in it!  he must've found it under a sofa or something. 

How about a 'sickasockapoo??!?'


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> So glad for you ... funny really, I bet you never thought that you'd be happy to see dog sock sick
> Maybe Ralph is not a cockapoo - but a cockasic, or a sickasock


The dog sock sick was a very welcoming site first things this morning! X
I think Ralph sickasock is a good name for him.
I now have 2 odd socks!!
If he was going to swallow a sock - why couldn't it of been the other one to the original!?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

AliAlfie said:


> Phew!! That's a relief, and up n out rather than down n out, that's even better!!
> 
> Our Dexter was sick yesterday; when we cleaned it up we discovered a tiny red plastic plate (about an inch wide,) from our daughters dolls house in it!  he must've found it under a sofa or something.
> 
> How about a 'sickasockapoo??!?'


Poor dexter, at least it went down and back up ok, it could of been a lot worse 
- our "wreck it Ralph" has no doubt swallowed other numerous objects that have gone undetected! 

I like a sickasockapoo!!


----------



## Jill L (Nov 2, 2012)

Tinman said:


> I now have 2 odd socks!!
> If he was going to swallow a sock - why couldn't it of been the other one to the original!?


The trick is to buy lots of identical socks... 

Glad he's ok


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Thankfully, this morning when I went downstairs.....
> There it was!
> Another soggy dirty screwed up sock which had been sicked out.
> (No other sick - just the sock)
> ...


Glad the sock is out poor little Ralph I bet he feels much better


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I am so glad he got the sock up. (gross)


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Well done Ralph Sickasockapoo! better out than in as they say! lets hope that is the end of his sock adventures, but no, I'm sorry but I really don't think he will learn from it!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

DB1 said:


> Well done Ralph Sickasockapoo! better out than in as they say! lets hope that is the end of his sock adventures, but no, I'm sorry but I really don't think he will learn from it!


Neither do I dawn, I don't know why he's suddenly taken to swallowing them, I think he's fed up of me taking them off him in the past - and now he thinks, it's mine & your not having it back.... Gulp, gone! X


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Glad it's back Tracey, I think you need to feed that dog lol xx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> Glad it's back Tracey, I think you need to feed that dog lol xx


Haha! Proper food instead of the odd sock diet?
It's no good anyway - it makes him bulimic!! X


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Neither do I dawn, I don't know why he's suddenly taken to swallowing them, I think he's fed up of me taking them off him in the past - and now he thinks, it's mine & your not having it back.... Gulp, gone! X


I know what u mean, Dexter has realised I'm going to take the forbidden stuff away from him now, so as soon as he's got something he shouldn't have he legs it behind the TV or the sofa, anywhere that's just big enough for him to get behind but too small for me to get him!!!! Not daft at all!


----------



## Jensen (Apr 23, 2013)

Glad it is out - that must have been such a worry! Maybe you should set some trap socks around the house laced with chilli powder or something gross and he may be put off them for life!

Jenson has taken to stealing and eating the toilet paper!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

AliAlfie said:


> I know what u mean, Dexter has realised I'm going to take the forbidden stuff away from him now, so as soon as he's got something he shouldn't have he legs it behind the TV or the sofa, anywhere that's just big enough for him to get behind but too small for me to get him!!!! Not daft at all!


Cheeky dexter! Little imp


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Jensen said:


> Glad it is out - that must have been such a worry! Maybe you should set some trap socks around the house laced with chilli powder or something gross and he may be put off them for life!
> 
> Jenson has taken to stealing and eating the toilet paper!


Chilli socks.... He'll know about them if they make it all the way through and out the other end!!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Just catching up on all this sock business!  Glad Ralph is ok and let's hope this one doesn't come in threes  .


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Jensen said:


> Jenson has taken to stealing and eating the toilet paper!


Lol! Dexter does that too!  there are some pics on here somewhere of other poos doing this too...very funny!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

oh yes you have to keep the bathroom door closed at all times so they can't get to the roll of paper.and also hide the tissue box ok and hide every thing else that they can eat,,Haa Haa that includes just about every thing now doesn't Heeee Heee


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Tracey, do you wear tights? At least you'd have a chance of grabbing the end as they went in!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Well . . overall a good ending . . im glad hes ok!! I think you are right . . hes determined now to make them vanish before they are taken away! You will have to figure out something that will work for your situation with this . . when Sami nips something he is not supposed to have I yell "Trade" and he stops immediatly . . as he will NOT give it back on his own . . I run for a treat and as soon as I show it to him . . he will drop it for the treat. I was afraid in the beginning that he would deliberately nip things just to receive a treat . . but this doesnt seem to be the case . . . I dont like it . . but it works every time . . if Im close to a treat . . the only time it didnt work was when he had the baby chipmunks!!!! No time to run for a treat as we were outside! lol


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

What a fab idea, love it Nanci, thanks, will definitely have to try that.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Tracey, do you wear tights? At least you'd have a chance of grabbing the end as they went in!


No I don't wear tights, and as to my 4 year olds little so is he enjoys scoffing I don't think it would work - I doubt my son would agree to wearing tights "they're for girrrrrls!" 

I do like the theory though....


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Nanci said:


> Well . . overall a good ending . . im glad hes ok!! I think you are right . . hes determined now to make them vanish before they are taken away! You will have to figure out something that will work for your situation with this . . when Sami nips something he is not supposed to have I yell "Trade" and he stops immediatly . . as he will NOT give it back on his own . . I run for a treat and as soon as I show it to him . . he will drop it for the treat. I was afraid in the beginning that he would deliberately nip things just to receive a treat . . but this doesnt seem to be the case . . . I dont like it . . but it works every time . . if Im close to a treat . . the only time it didnt work was when he had the baby chipmunks!!!! No time to run for a treat as we were outside! lol


Yes I've tried this - I do it with cheese, ruby falls for it straight away - I just shout "cheese" to her and she comes running.
Ralph is a bit wiser, I chuck cheese at him, hoping he will drop his bounty, he usually does after a few tit bits of cheese are strewn around him, and i then pounce on it.
When he had the sock this time, I chucked a big chunk of cheese at him - he picked it up and swallowed it.... Along with the sock!!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh dear, that might have created a nice association for him, cheesy socks!!!


----------

